# Apache hinter nem router....



## Psyclic (12. Dezember 2001)

also ich will das man vom net auf meine websites die bei mir aufm rechner laufen zugreifen kann. nur das prob is ich hab nen router davor...und der hat seinen eigenen webserver...
wie krich ichs jetzt hin das er die zugriffe auf meinen pc weiterleitet und MEINE websites anzeigt ???


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. Dezember 2001)

Theorie:
Kannst Du Deinen Router so einrichten, das die Anfragen die an den WebServer gehen oder an den Port 80 gehen an Dein Rechner weitergeleitet werden?

Praxis:
Du kannst auch eine Page auf Dein Router setzen, die in das Interne Netzwerk einen ReDirect macht und so *DEINE* WebSite anzeigt.


----------



## Psyclic (12. Dezember 2001)

1)
Kann man sicher...ICH aber nich ..glaub ich

2)geht nich...weil nich wirklich webserver sondern nur so irgendwie eine seite...halt mit der config


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. Dezember 2001)

Was für ein Router ist es denn? Also welche Marke (Cisco oder so) und welcher Typ (z.B. Csico 800Series)


----------



## Psyclic (12. Dezember 2001)

longshine
lcs-883r-dsl-4f


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. Dezember 2001)

http://www.longshine.de/anonymousftp/dsl-ger.pdf => Handbuch!
Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine das da was steht wie man den Server konfiguriert, das er auf eine interne Netzadresse zeigt!

Guck mal nach, bin aber nicht 100% sicher!


----------



## Psyclic (12. Dezember 2001)

lol ich hab das handbuch vor mir liegen 
ja so in etwa war das auch richtig ... die affen haben aber nich geschrieben das man die firewall noch umkonfigurieren muss.
habs mitlerweile selber hinbekommen


----------

